# Peacock ID, was labeled as Red Shoulder w/vid



## haywood (Nov 13, 2005)

Here is my 30gallon that contains fuscunateus (getting rid of), blue zebra (also getting rid of), breeding pair of labs, the peacock, and my featherfin catfish. If you watch at about 34seconds you can see one of the lab fry dart across the rocks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

NO actual link to video?


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

your vid does not work.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

i would be interested in your fuscunateus


----------



## haywood (Nov 13, 2005)

http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p171 ... CN2441.flv

solgood were you the one that inquired about it before?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Hard to say for certain, but looks more like one of the Red Peacocks (German Red, Ruby, mix of) than a Red Shoulder.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

haywood said:


> http://s128.photobucket.com/albums/p171/slowtealz28/?action=view&current=DSCN2441.flv
> 
> solgood were you the one that inquired about it before?


Yes


----------



## haywood (Nov 13, 2005)

not sure if you got my reply, but I think our science teacher is going to take him. Do you have pictures of your tank? I don't know if I would even know how to ship him right now, especially with the cold weather?


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

haywood said:


> not sure if you got my reply, but I think our science teacher is going to take him. Do you have pictures of your tank? I don't know if I would even know how to ship him right now, especially with the cold weather?


Sorry i did not get your reply? In order to ship u would need a heat pack "hunting hand warmer" and a foam box. Here r some pics of the 225 gal. tank i would put him in.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

I believe you have an aulonocara rubescens









I'd suggest you consider shipping him to the poster with the 225 gal. It is lightly stocked and the fish look very nice and he would be happy there :fish:


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

aquariam said:


> I believe you have an aulonocara rubescens
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks i would also. :thumb:


----------



## haywood (Nov 13, 2005)

Sorry but he will be going to the science class tank soon as it's cycled, although I would love to see him on your tank. I could ship you a juvenile male that looks better than mine did when I first got him, but you would need a growout tank.


----------



## haywood (Nov 13, 2005)

Solgood, pm me about the hap... new pics of him in the timeout room


----------

